# I Want Your E-liquid!!!!



## VapeSnow (22/6/14)

I guys and girls. Do you have any liquid that u are not using anymore and want to sell them. I would love to taste anything and everything. 

Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (22/6/14)

Hi

You can alway's join the Taste Box

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/taste-box-recipients.861/page-8#post-70439


----------



## Al3x (22/6/14)

add your name to the taste box thread bru


----------



## VapeSnow (22/6/14)

Awesome. So how does this work???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (22/6/14)

Just ask @thekeeperza to add your name and as soon as your name come up you will be contacted for your details and the box will be send to you, you have 7days to taste the juice in there and send to the next person on the list​


----------

